# Calling techniques



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey everyone, ive decided to try to use calls when deer hunting, i went out and purchesed something called "the can" its like a doe in heat bleat or something, i also got a knight and hale grunt call, and a rattle bag, how do you guys use these calls effectivily? ive read some sites saying something like "use "the can" 3-4 times then do a long grunt every 15 minutes" but they didnt have strong enough information, i just wanted to get a few opinions from hunters on how they call, also if this helps im going hunting in georgia christmas night i think its starting rut up there, at least thats what i heard, oh and i almost forgot i have one last question, what scents/lures would you recomend to lure some bucks in, buck snort corn scented stuff? tink 69 doe urine? and how would you use it effectivly? put it out there i guess at the same time your hunting?
Thanks guys i really need some information, im a teenager looking to bag a monster buck :sniper: 
~John M :beer:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

come on guys i know at least a couple on here have techniques on how they call i realy need this info as soon as possible i really want to practice for the big hunt monday


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

I like to use contact grunts right now that the main rut is over. I also use some doe bleats and some tinks 69. Since there will be a few does coming in estrous again that didnt get bread before during the first rut. You can try rattling but I dont know how well it will work this time of the year. And if you do try it make it short soft sequences not the long loud drawn out ones from the rut.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*STRAIGHT CALLING* Grunt Call

I've used the can, and never had any luck. But I have used straight deer calling, and that really, really works well.

I've never called in deer I've seen.....but I have used it to stop walking or running deer. And taken the shot when they stop.

I've also used the call to blind call deer (just calling and hoping a deer comes in to it.) that's worked on one nice buck....he just came running in.

So that's all I've got to say about that.

Good luck.

:sniper: [/b]


----------

